
Instantly share files with people around you with Nearby Share for Android - dstaley
https://blog.google/products/android/nearby-share/
======
dstaley
I was really disappointed to see that it's not an open protocol (at least not
yet). It would have been awesome to add this functionality to Windows and
Linux desktops.

~~~
Xlythe
The underlying stack (Nearby Connections) is open sourced on GitHub[1]! This
stack is what handles the negotiation between Bluetooth/WiFi and chunks the
files while sending. There's a couple protos on top of Connections that are
specific to Nearby Share, that handle identity and file metadata (eg.
mimetype) that aren't a part of this repo. Those are being merged into
Chromium first, but may eventually become their own library.

Nearby Share was written originally in Java, so the C++ port is a bit less
mature. But hopefully having something out there is better than nothing. If
you decide to take a look, do leave feedback. We monitor the GitHub page and
I'm active on StackOverflow if you use the google-nearby tag.

[1] [https://github.com/google/nearby-
connections](https://github.com/google/nearby-connections)

------
Xlythe
Hey, it's my project! :) I led the development of Nearby Share since its
inception in 2018. Feel free to ask me any questions.

